# 2018 Cruze P1101 MAF Sensor Problem



## Bogdan (Dec 4, 2019)

Hello! so I got P1101 code (which is code fore MAF sensor) replaced MAF did reset.. code came back 15 miles later... did smoke pressure test and did not notice any leaks.
anyone experienced same issue ? 
suggestions ?


----------



## CrimsonRain (Oct 4, 2016)

Yes. After i upgraded my COLD AIR INTAKE. Have you done this? Doing this COULD send your MAF sensor into crazy town. And soon after.. your MAP sensor will follow.


----------



## JayBird (Jan 20, 2021)

I had the same code, Chevy said it’s a pcv valve causing my code


----------

